
Show HN: Paralyze – a go package that simplifies parallelization - ilozinski
https://github.com/i/paralyze
======
Cyph0n
Impressive: a single letter username.

------
fishnchips
I'm not sure if this warrants a separate library since it's just an interface
for `sync.WaitGroup`.

~~~
ilozinski
Now that timeouts are supported, I think it makes sense. I'm curious if you
agree.

~~~
fishnchips
Yup, but I like contexts even more. Everything is better with contexts ;)

